# Mt. Manadnock State Park



## HD333 (Jun 18, 2010)

Anybody know of any trails near Mt. Manadnock State Park in NH?  

Taking a camping trip there next weekend with a big group and I may need to get away for a quick ride.  I don't want to load up the bike if it isn't worth it though.

TIA

HD


----------

